# Beersmith Cloud Recipes - Saving In Metric



## Hogan (23/5/12)

I am having a fiddle with the new BEERSMITH cloud database for saving our recipes. 

Can anyone tell me how to bring the saved recipe ingredients back to metric. When saved it goes into imperial.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## bignath (23/5/12)

I haven't spent a lot of time mucking around with the cloud yet, i have uploaded one recipe, but i'd like to know how to do this awell.


----------



## keifer33 (23/5/12)

When on beersmithrecipes.com and logged in click on profile up the top and change it from imperial to metric and saved.

Sorry think it says english originally.


----------



## Hogan (23/5/12)

Thanks keiffer. Done and dusted.

Cheers, Hoges


----------

